# Rabbit Lose Poop



## King (Jun 25, 2015)

I bought some meat rabbits at the farm store that I found out was sick after bringing them home. Two of the three died but there is one left. It is about 8.5 weeks old from what the lady at the store told me. I started it on Sulmet yesterday morning & put it in quarantine. Sulmet is mixed into the water & it has pellets, a cube of alfalfa, & greens. I gave it a leaf of dock, small hand full of creases and dandelion. It looks like it has chewed on the alfalfa only. It isn't drinking much water ether. It does move about the cage fallowing my wife. It still has a yucky bottom. It is on wire over a tub so what ever it has hopefully doesn't get into the ground & I can see if its poop stiffens.

I don't know anything else to do for it. I'm not even sure I'm treating it for the correct thing but I'm guessing coccidia.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 25, 2015)

I would not give greens of any kind to a rabbit with loose stools. Even the alfalfa cube may be too rich for it. The usual recommendation for feeding a newly weaned rabbit is grass hay, pellets, and water. To that, I would add plain, dry rolled oats; a lot of people use them as "baby food" and they can help to firm things up. 

Good luck!


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Just oats and hay right now. 
You may have to drench it with fluid to keep it hydrated.
Does it sound sloshy? Its the belly looking swollen?
This age for a rabbit can be very difficult.
I was talking to a fellow rabbit breeder and he has begun giving his weanlings a ginger and chamomile tea along with grass hay. 
I'm on the fence about Echinacea as a prophylactic. 
Also if your rabbit starts grinding its teeth you need to treat for pain. I use banamine.
About a pea size drop should do.
Also gently massage the belly if it gasses up.
Simethicone is suggested as well. Its the stuff they give babies for colic.
Good luck.


----------



## King (Jun 26, 2015)

This one isn't blotted. From the other three I seen die once it gases it is to late. They fall over dead. Other then the messy butt you can't tell anything by looking at it our at least I can't. This one has lasted three days longer then the rest but I don't expect it to last much longer since it won't eat anything now. The other two I had that died was at least eating.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thats a bummer. 
I just lost a litter myself.
They were doing great and then went south.
Weaning is a hard time for rabbits and rabbit raisers.
If I was to buy new stock I would hold out for a rabbit at least six months old. Way past weaning.


----------



## King (Jun 28, 2015)

Good news I hope. Bunny is still sick with lose stool but she was eating this evening. That is the first I've seen her eat since putting her in quarantine.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 29, 2015)

she may make it


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 29, 2015)

hope Bunny continues to improve!


----------



## King (Jun 29, 2015)

Well I found three pellets under her pen today so to me that seems to be a good sign. She is starting to eat more. 

She still has some lose tho so we shall see.

Anyone have an idea how long she should stay by herself after everything looks normal?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 29, 2015)

At least 30 days and going forward any new rabbits brought in should be quarantined away from your main group for at least 30 days -this lets you watch them for any signs of problems without infecting your main group.  The ones in quarantine should be feed/handled last(or even better have a separate set of clothes-like coveralls & shoes for their area)

I know it is more work and takes longer but worth it in the end.

Hope she continues to improve for you!


----------



## King (Jun 29, 2015)

She gets taken care of last. She has her own small feed container so I'm not touching the main feed bag & bottle to refill her water. The ground is sprayed around her pen before I get close to it & I try not to go inside it. I ware gloves when I do have to handle her along with getting my wife to help so things don't get handled after touching her. Everything is also done on news paper so it can be rolled up & burnt afterwards. Our clothing go straight to the wash after we are done & wash up. If the kids are around her it is under our watch so we control what is touched. I treat her as tho we are in a sterile environment.

I really fell sorry for her all by her self all the time. She isn't crazy about me but seems to love my wife. She comes to the door for her & let's her pick her up when we need to clean her.


----------

